# Any swap meets in the Twin Cities?



## MattK (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been on the lookout for a swap meet in the Minneapolis area, any clubs or groups out there that do this on a regular basis?  If they are, they're not getting the word out.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 29, 2011)

penn cycle bloomington,mn.sun.june 14.


----------



## GenuineRides (May 3, 2011)

Sunday June 12th


----------

